# Corn fiber cat litter for the coop?



## teachfit (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone know if this type of cat litter would be safe for the coop floor? It is very low dust and has no silica. I want to use sand but can't find sand without silica in it! I thought about pea gravel but that seems like it might be too big.

http://www.armandhammer.com/pet-car...ntials-multi-cat-natural-clumping-litter.aspx


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you looked into a local quarry? We used washed construction sand from ours.


----------

